# Long time lurker



## tres_gatos (Dec 21, 2016)

I joined this site waaaaaay back in the day (2005), and have lurked occasionally over time. Makeup is a hobby for me; my interest comes and goes. I basically stopped wearing makeup for like 10 years, and I've recently picked up the hobby again. Things have definitely improved in 10 years! Way to go cosmetics industry! Anyway, I hope to learn and maybe share with like minded enthusiasts.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 21, 2016)

Welcome (back)!


----------

